# Natures Garden



## SunshineGirl (Mar 21, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from Natures Garden? if so how did you like it?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 21, 2015)

They're my favorite FO supplier.

ETA: I've used them from the beginning and have ordered over 100 of their fragrances. So far, ie only found 2 that I did not like. One I will reorder for non CP soaps and other bath and body products because it smelled absolutely delicious OOB, but faded to nothing in CP. The other, I just did not like at all. It smelled like plastic both OOB and in soap


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lots of people here love them, they are not my favorite. You should get some good suggestions here, and I would stick with those only. They may be one of the least expensive, but there are so many options on their site, and many of them will not hold up in CP soap. I think for bed and bath you could do very well with them.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 21, 2015)

I was impressed. Received my order in 2 days, good results with what I've used so far. I also really like the notes they have for all the fragrance oils, A and D are noted if they had issues in testing.


----------



## TVivian (Mar 21, 2015)

I really like them, and I'm doing more and more ordering with them because their prices are hard to beat. I have to agree with oliveoil2, their selection is daunting and they sometimes have 5 or 6 types of the same scent, only one of those being great. ... And many of their scent names are way too cutesy, not giving any idea as to what the scent may be ("aphrodisiac",what does that smell like?)  ("deadly weapon", "ferocious beast" .. Yes those are actually scent names) ("sexy as sin" ... Not sure I'd want to smell that... You get the idea) And the only way to know is to order their samples and test, test, test. That being said, you can find some great scents there! Take some time to scroll through the fragrance forum. There have been several posts about NG made recently. You can save yourself the trouble of testing or buying duds!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2015)

Bear in mind that acceleration, ricing, and discoloration are variable from soaper to soaper. I've had mild acceleration with "no A" fragrances and no acceleration with those noted to be mild accelerators. I have also had light discoloration for FOs that are said to be "no D". I just take it all with a grain of salt. 

I do appreciate all the info ... even if the A, D, R info is not 100% accurate in all cases, it gives valuable clues. I'm not up to dealing with a fast accelerator or FO that rices, for example.

Like every other supplier, NG has scents I like and some I don't, but their wealth of factual information is something I really appreciate. Some other scent suppliers give pretty fanciful descriptions and those don't help me a bit.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 21, 2015)

I like NG okay. Their prices are great but quality sometimes suffers. If you find something you're interesting in getting, read the site reviews but also go to the Fragrance Oil Review Chart on SMF to see what other SMF members have had to say about it. You can find the chart under "Fragrance Oil/Fragrance Reviews" section. Here's the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't want to waste money on FOs that are problematic to work with, so I like that they give the results from testers, and also user reviews. I have ended up with some FOs that I didn't care for, but I always buy the smallest sizes of new fragrances, so I don't feel like I am taking much of a gamble.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Mar 21, 2015)

*NG FO's and Storage*

I just received my first NG order but I have not yet had a chance to actually use any of the products so that part of a review will have to wait a moment. I was pleased with the pricing and packaging of all products except.... 

Before I had the chance to read and find out that fragrance oil eats through a plastic container,  my daughter and I had a lemongrass and sage accident with another oil.  My thinking was that if lye will not eat through my disposable plastic cup in 5-10 minutes,  its safe with everything else.  Noooope.  

NG sends thier FO's packaged in PET 2 plastic,  at least in the size I ordered.  While I am sure it is okay for a while or they would not do it,  I later read that others long term storing the FO's in the original containers experienced dimpling of the bottles.  I went with better safe than sorry and ordered a smattering of amber rounds to transfer my FO's to.  

I also was able to custom label them this way.  I labeled mine with the FO name,  supplier,  flashpoint,  quick soaping notes from the site,  vanillin content if any,  and max usage rate.  I will not be doing candles for a long time yet so this worked for me.  I felt this might help my newb self better pick an oil for any given soap project based on or because of its properties.  

That being said,  I was happy with all of the scents, as far as smell.  I have only ordered FO's and EO's from BB and felt out of the bottle BB's smelled much stronger but I reserve judgment on the oils in this manner until I use them.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 21, 2015)

It's a great starter place, also offering 1 oz bottles perfect for small 20oz mold practice soaps. 
I haven't liked any of the fos I have got from there. Agave lime and juicy lemon faded on my blends, and the others smelled very synthetic. I only tried maybe 7, and having hundreds they're bound to have good ones. Stick to well liked fo's...check out the fragrance chart on here...go to the fragrance forum board, and the Google doc sticky has good info on fo's from many different places. 
I haven't gone back because I'm so picky, I really don't want to waste tons of dollars on fo's when I had so many I didn't like all at once. Maybe one day I'll check them out again...oh, shipping was good, fast, and affordable if I recall.

Just reread comments, and the Google doc link is posted already


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Mar 21, 2015)

NG is kind of hit or miss for me.  I've ordered from them a handful of times, and sometimes the FO's are winners, and other times not so much.  I will say that their prices are great, they've always shipped really quickly, and the selection is amazing.  As other commenters mentioned, I suggest always checking the customer reviews and NG's testing notes.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2015)

Over the years I've ordered a lot of their fragrances and have had good luck with quite a lot of them.  However, I don't order all my fragrances from one place.  More like 4 or 5.   I do have some favorites that are awesome sellers.  I love the customer service and speed of getting orders out.  I can order in the morning and most times have them the next day.  Like all suppliers there are hits and misses.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info. it seems like people only order there FO. i  posted it due to the fact that they sell MP bases also. Im  a die hard BB fan for mp but im in floirda it takes over a week to get my order. Im not to the selling point yet but im pretty close i have been MP soaping on and off for over 2 years. now im just trying to get my work area together and some go to soaps to make.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 21, 2015)

BB MP bases are SFIC - you can find vendors closer to you with better pricing and shipping


----------



## Unlimabun (Mar 24, 2015)

Not sure if this will be of any help  (I'm a complete beginner to soapmaking and skin care products, I've only ordered from Nature's Garden once, and I ordered lip balm flavorings/supplies) but I was VERY pleased not only with the products but the customer service as well. 

All of the flavorings were wonderful but the lime distilled EO that I received smelled horribly rotten. When I called them they checked the supply they had on the shelf and agreed it was bad. They immediately sent a replacement that arrived very quickly. 

I also had an issue with rewards points not getting credited which they corrected immediately even though the problem  was because of an error on my part. 

They also sent several sample products that had a different scent, flavoring or coloring which will be of great assistance  when deciding what to order, or not to order in the future. They even included a couple different ones in the replacement package they sent. 

(Plus, they sent candies in the box which is ALWAYS a good thing in my book!) 

Hope this helps!


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 24, 2015)

I love NG, but had been hoping to switch over to them for the few scents I get from WSP - unfortunately, their versions of the ones I was looking to replace didn't measure up, but their selection is still great and I use them about 80% of the time. I also use them for sodium hydroxide - way cheaper shipping for me than the Lye Guy.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 24, 2015)

I agree with most of you, some of NG's FOs are v. good, some of them are not.  But it is kind of nice that the small/tester sizes are not that expensive and you get a price break if you are buying a certain amt or more (maybe 10?  can't remember.)  I do like the wide range of products that they have, think shipping is v. reasonable and have always had great customer service and shipping speeds from them.  Generally I like them and use them quite a bit, espec. for non-FO things, as well as the FOs I have tested and liked over time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 24, 2015)

I order quite bit of other items besides their FO's.  I get my jars, lids and bottles from them.  I find their prices very reasonable and again shipping is awesome.   I've purchased other items like beeswax, emulsifying wax and their liquid soap colorants and flavor oils.  You do get a price break if you order 5 or more 1lb bottles (1.00 each discount) of FO or 10 or more 1 oz bottles (.50 each discount).  I do wish the carried more preservatives and containers as well as more clays.  I love their points system to.  Every little bit helps.


----------

